# Incinerator: what kind / where to buy



## Market Harmony (Jan 11, 2010)

I am conducting research as to the designs and manufacturers of incinerators in use for the recovery of precious metals contained in dental lab and jeweler's waste streams.

- The majority of feedstock will be grindings, vacuum dust (still in the bag), and floor sweeps. Carpeting, and other PM bearing waste will also be occasionally processed. 
- The size of each lot varies from a few ounces to tens of pounds, with the occasional 100+ pound lot. 
- The number of PM bearing waste feedstock lots per day can be anywhere from 10 to 50. 
- Each lot will need to be separately incinerated before an assay is performed. It would be essential that there is zero cross-contamination if multiple lots are incinerated simultaneously.
- Subsequent to the assay, lots are consolidated and sent to refining.

It is possible, but not preferred, to have a list of components and requirements for the incinerator equipment, and then have an engineer to design and build a custom unit. However, it is much easier and efficient to contact a manufacturer of these systems that can consult then supply an EPA compliant product. I have found few through internet searches, and was hoping that some experienced members here could point me in the right direction.

I did find the forum information regarding the Alumco Sweat Furnace to be useful, but not 100% of what I am hoping to find. In advance, thanks for the help.


----------



## golddie (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi 
there are a few good threads on this subject I cant remember where they are I guess you have to look for it

Here is one 

EQUIPMENT\BUILD YOUR OWN EQUIPMENT
Sweeps burner- detailed wanted


----------



## Market Harmony (Jan 11, 2010)

golddie said:


> Hi
> there are a few good threads on this subject I cant remember where they are I guess you have to look for it
> 
> Here is one
> ...



I have reviewed many of the posts already, but have not found much information that can be useful for the scale of operation that I am referring to in my first post. I need capacity for many lots per day or for multiple lots simultaneously incinerated without cross contamination.


----------



## 4metals (Jan 11, 2010)

The best incinerators on the market today for jewelry wastes are crematoriums. Search in used equipment yards for animal crematoriums, I've purchased them and just added new burners and controllers to the unit. They have afterburners and can incinerate the materials you have discussed completely with little or no smoke. The key to incineration is to know your materials and don't over load the capacity of the afterburner. When buying a shell of an incinerator the condition of the refractory is your main concern, it can be repaired but I've gotten lucky and always found units with refractory intact only needing burners. 

Most of the units are made or rated for total pounds per hour, there aren't enough hours in a day for you to burn the quantity of small lots in a small incinerator. When processing jewelry sweeps our incinerators took trays 3 feet wide by 6 feet long and a foot deep. When we had a lot of smaller lots we placed them in individual steel buckets placed in the larger tray. For dental sludges we used inconel trays 18" square and put a layer of bone ash down before adding the material so it didn't stick to the trays.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 11, 2010)

Alumco.lol

That would be me. 4metals is right on every account. To me the refractory is always your main concern. It's easy to fix burners and control systems. The only other two things you have on a furnace is the skin or the condition of the outer shell that holds and supports the refractory, and the refractory it’s self.

Sometimes the refractory is in good shape and needs very little repair. You can't always tell by just looking at the refractory or touching it. Refractory’s worst enemy is moisture. The longer that machine sets without be used the more that refractory breaks down. Then when you fire it up for the first time it all cracks, pops, explodes, and falls apart. Refractory can be a major cost in the design and building of a furnace. This is not an area to be taken lightly when trying to decide the proper service environment for a given application. I remember when refractory use to be simple. Now their are so many products with so many attributes that it is mind boggling. To bad I don't still have my metal shop.

Anyways, Refractory, Refractory, Refractory.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 11, 2010)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=5418


----------

